# Aerial Photo - Belfast, N. Ireland



## Jon53

New to the forum so I'd thought I'd say hello with a photo of my home city. Just a quick snap of the City centre I took while 'illegally' flying over in a light aircraft.


----------



## Becky

Hey Jon, welcome...

Thats a nice shot, I can see all the recognisables.... Waterfront (looks puny from up there!), Hilton, BT building etc.... you get any more?


----------



## Jon53

Hi, yes I took quite a few photos. We travelled quite a distance in the plane so they're not just from Belfast.

Here's another of the infamous and highly gastly looking City Hospital:


----------



## Unimaxium

Wow cool shots.

Welcome to the forum. By the way, I like your avatar (happy tree friends rock)


----------



## terri

Fun shots! Here's to flying illegally and snapping away whenever possible :cheers: 

Nice job on the aerial shots. Will you get a chance to do this again?  If so, bring your UV filter along to help with the haze. The best, of course, is to shoot infrared film. 

Welcome to TPF!


----------



## Patzt

Just joined and felt I had to say how wonderful it is to see the city I used to live in.  Lived along the Shore Road in Merville Garden Village and before that Greenisland.

Wow! Fantastic to see these.


----------



## Becky

My student house is somewhere in the haze hehehe


----------



## SiCk

Jon53 said:
			
		

> Hi, yes I took quite a few photos. We travelled quite a distance in the plane so they're not just from Belfast.
> 
> Here's another of the infamous and highly gastly looking City Hospital:


 
haha, before i read your post i was about to post "I see the city hospital! "


----------



## NYY

Awesome shots.
I have an old film shot, taken on a passenger plane thousands of feet in the air, of my house when we were flying back from Dominican Republic. It's a small dot but it's unmistakeable.


----------



## JonK

Been to Belfast a few times as my sis used to live there.
I recognize the cool Bank of Ireland building and of course the monstrosity of the city hospital....saw that everyday from my sisters flat balcony.
I had so much fun in Belfast and N. Ireland. i recommend everyone to pay a visit.
Thanks for sharing these and welcome to TPF


----------

